# Some for Tuesday



## GaryHibbert (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 6, 2021)

Thanks Gary, these are great! RAY


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 6, 2021)

thank for the chuckles!
Jim


----------



## Colin1230 (Jul 6, 2021)

Grandma is HAWT!!!    LMAO


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 6, 2021)

Great ones Gary! Thanks for sharing!

Ryan


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 7, 2021)

Nice thanks for the chuckles.

Warren


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 7, 2021)

Grandma must be quite popular at the Seniors Center....JJ


----------

